# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Δυτικά Προάστεια Αθήνας >  Xαρτης Χαιδαριου

## special

Χαρτης περιοχης χαιδαριου.Τα ατομα που περιλαμβανει ειναι απο το meeting που εγινε.Για να προστεθει καποιος ας μου στειλει ενα pm και ας κανει και εδω post την περιγραφη του.
Ο χαρτης ειναι η πρωτη εκδοση  ::  και δεν περιλαμβανει λινκ και τετοια.Με την πρωτη ευκαιρια θα βαλω και περιπου την υψομετρικη κατασταση και ορατοτητα AP και client.*Εαν κανετε ποστ πειτε προς τα υπαρχει και το link σας και με ποιον ετσι ωστε να αναβαθμιστη και ο χαρτης*

Οπου Υπαρχει το εικονιδιο wifi λειτουργει ΑP.

----------


## Billgout

> Χαρτης περιοχης χαιδαριου.Τα ατομα που περιλαμβανει ειναι απο το meeting που εγινε.Για να προστεθει καποιος ας μου στειλει ενα pm και ας κανει και εδω post την περιγραφη του.
> Ο χαρτης ειναι η πρωτη εκδοση  και δεν περιλαμβανει λινκ και τετοια.Με την πρωτη ευκαιρια θα βαλω και περιπου την υψομετρικη κατασταση και ορατοτητα AP και client.Εαν κανετε ποστ πειτε προς τα υπαρχει και το link σας και με ποιον.


Welldone my friend...
Ευχαριστούμε....άντε και μόλις γυρίσω απο το ταξίδι μου....να βάλουμε τη v.2  ::  στο site μου (υπό κατασκευή)  ::

----------


## special

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από special
> 
> Χαρτης περιοχης χαιδαριου.Τα ατομα που περιλαμβανει ειναι απο το meeting που εγινε.Για να προστεθει καποιος ας μου στειλει ενα pm και ας κανει και εδω post την περιγραφη του.
> Ο χαρτης ειναι η πρωτη εκδοση  και δεν περιλαμβανει λινκ και τετοια.Με την πρωτη ευκαιρια θα βαλω και περιπου την υψομετρικη κατασταση και ορατοτητα AP και client.Εαν κανετε ποστ πειτε προς τα υπαρχει και το link σας και με ποιον.
> 
> 
> Welldone my friend...
> Ευχαριστούμε....άντε και μόλις γυρίσω απο το ταξίδι μου....να βάλουμε τη v.2  στο site μου (υπό κατασκευή)


καταρχην καλο ταξιδι και καλη επιστροφη βασιλη.Η v2 ελπιζω να εχει περισσοτερα ατομα  ::  καθως θα αλλαξω και τα εικονιδια ενω θα εχει και την κατευθυνση των λινκ.Η v3 θα εχει και την περιπου χρωματικη υψομετρικη ιδιομορφια της περιοχης.

----------


## litrotis

Good job Special !!!  ::  

Καλορίζικος ο χάρτης του Χαϊδαρίου και σύντομα με περισσότερες κουκίδες κομβων  ::  !

----------


## GeoSava

Special εκείνο το χαρτάκι με τα τηλέφωνα μας και τις διευθυνσεις μας θα μας το στείλεις???

----------


## special

ναι ρε φιλε το ξεχασα τελειως.Αυριο θα το στειλω στους αμεσα ενδιαφερομενους,χιλια συγνωμη παιδες.

----------


## GeoSava

Καλά καλέ μην ζητάς συγνώμη δεν σε μάλωσα κιόλας......  ::   ::   ::

----------


## special

Καλα πηρε φωτια το χαιδαρι,καινουργη κομβοι,καινουργια λινκ  ::  
Ηρθε η ωρα για μικρο patch στο χαρτη και μηπως να ξανακανονισουμε καμια μαζωξει για να οργανωσουμε τα link μας?

----------


## special

Μια και δεν ακουω τιποτα περι συναντηση και με τις καινουργιες αλλαγες μηπως να φτιαξουμε κανενα topic plan για να οργανωθουμε λιγο μια και αυτην την στιγμη υπαρχουν 4 AP στο χαιδαρι.Περιμενω απαντηση απο τους κομβιουχους billgout,litroti,geosava.

----------


## GeoSava

Όπα special στο Χαϊδάρι αυτή την στιγμή τα AP's που υπάρχουν είναι ο litrotis ..... που πριν λίγες μέρες έκανε link με τον spirosco o Billgout, εσύ που ακόμα δεν λειτουργείς πλήρως και ο spirosco.

Εγώ για την ώρα είμαι client στον spirosco ο οποιος ουσιαστικά βρίσκεται στα σύνορα Χαϊδαρίου με Αιγάλεω. 

Δεν έχω ΒΒ links απλά ελπίζω να αποκτήσω σύντομα.....  ::   ::  

Αν θέλεις μπορούμε να κανονίσουμε να τα πούμε το ΣΚ και όποιος άλλος μπορεί αν και ο χρόνος μου είναι πολύ περιορισμένος.

----------


## Billgout

Κάτσε να το δούμε γιατί έχουν πέσει τρεχάματα εντός και εκτός Ελλάδος  ::

----------


## special

Αρα 4 Ap δεν υπαρχουν?Ηδη το πρωτο BB link ετοιμαζετε προς περιστερι μερια με tlogic για τον δικο μου κομβο και σκευτομουν μηπως ορανωναμε τα bblink μας σαν χαιδαρι για αρχη.

----------


## koem

> Αρα 4 Ap δεν υπαρχουν?Ηδη το πρωτο BB link ετοιμαζετε προς περιστερι μερια με tlogic για τον δικο μου κομβο και σκευτομουν μηπως ορανωναμε τα bblink μας σαν χαιδαρι για αρχη.


Tα παμε, τα παμε.... Εγώ με σένα και τον Βασίλη.... θα βάλω και μια omni για το Άνω Δάσος και θα είμαστε σένιοι  ::

----------


## Billgout

Γιατρέ, προσφέρεται omni..... έχεις καλύτερη Θέα από εμένα... και σε περιμένει και bb link  ::  

Πάρε τήλ να κανονίσω να στη φέρω (comet 7,4 db και δεν έχει καταλάβει τίποτα από νερά, αέρηδες, κτλ)  ::

----------


## special

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από special
> 
> Αρα 4 Ap δεν υπαρχουν?Ηδη το πρωτο BB link ετοιμαζετε προς περιστερι μερια με tlogic για τον δικο μου κομβο και σκευτομουν μηπως ορανωναμε τα bblink μας σαν χαιδαρι για αρχη.
> 
> 
> Tα παμε, τα παμε.... Εγώ με σένα και τον Βασίλη.... θα βάλω και μια omni για το Άνω Δάσος και θα είμαστε σένιοι


οκ,μεσα οποτε θα εισαι το ενδιαμεσος μεταξυ εμου και billgout?το θεμα ειναι να κοιταξω να βρω καμια καρτα ακομα για να κανω ενα bb και με τον geosava οποτε και τα παιδια απο τον προφητη ηλια να εχουν προσβαση σε χαιδαρι πιο καλυτερα.Το θεμα ειναι να ετοιμαστη και ο taratsorouter pc (θελει να το αναλαβει ο koem,xe xe)για να μπαινουν η καρτες και να αρχισουν η δοκιμες.Παιδια εαν περισευουν καιρουλες η καρτες στειλτε pm με τιμες για να ξεκινησω να μαζευω.

Ηδη ενας client ειναι επανω μου,εναν σιγουρα η δυο ετοιμαζω για τον billgout.Χλωμο το βλεπω να εχω ετοιμο το ΣΚ ftp server αλλα το μηχανημα περιμενει μαλλον για την αλλη εβδομαδα.

----------


## GeoSava

Special εγώ για το BB είμαι μέσα να συννενοηθώ και με τους άλλους απο την μεριά μου (litroti - Spirosco) να δούμε αν έχουν if's ελεύθερα....ή αν συμφέρει να πέσω ανάμεσα τους.

Υπάρχουν 4 AP αν βάλεις και τον spirosco και αν μετρήσουμε και τον koem τότε είναι 5.  ::   ::  .
2 στο Δάσος, 1 στον προφήτη, 1 στην περιοχή του special και 1 Ουσιαστικά Πλατεία Παπάγου (spirosco).
Αν κάνω κάποιο λάθος  ::  παρακαλώ διορθώστε με......  ::  

Θα χρειαστώ σίγουρα extra κεραία(ες)......χε χε....
Έχω μια pacific και ένα πιάτο. Τις stelles προφανώς δεν τις μετράω.  ::   ::  .

----------


## Billgout

Δεν έχει νόημα να έχουμε 2 AP σε 500 μέτρα, γιαυτό είπα να πάει η κεραία μου στο Koem για να παίξει μόνο το δικό του (τον βλέπουν όλοι εκεί που είναι), αφού ούτως ή άλλως θα παίξει BB ανάμεσά μας... Οπότε υπολόγιζε ένα AP στο Δάσος, εκτός πιά αν μαζευτούν πάνω από 10 clients, οπότε......

Προτείνω maximum 3 (1 Δάσος, 1 προφήτη και ένα περιοχή special - αν και τα 2 τελευταία είναι αρκετά κοντά)

----------


## special

> Δεν έχει νόημα να έχουμε 2 AP σε 500 μέτρα, γιαυτό είπα να πάει η κεραία μου στο Koem για να παίξει μόνο το δικό του (τον βλέπουν όλοι εκεί που είναι), αφού ούτως ή άλλως θα παίξει BB ανάμεσά μας... Οπότε υπολόγιζε ένα AP στο Δάσος, εκτός πιά αν μαζευτούν πάνω από 10 clients, οπότε......
> 
> Προτείνω maximum 3 (1 Δάσος, 1 προφήτη και ένα περιοχή special - αν και τα 2 τελευταία είναι αρκετά κοντά)


Σωστος το θεμα ειναι οτι τα παιδια απο την μερια του προφητη δεν βλεπουν προς δασος οποτε ο καλυτερος ειναι ο geosava σαν ενδιαμεσως προς τα επανω.

Ατιμε χρονε,να μην εχουμε λιγο παραπανω να κανουμε δουλειες χρυσες.

----------


## special

> Special εγώ για το BB είμαι μέσα να συννενοηθώ και με τους άλλους απο την μεριά μου (litroti - Spirosco) να δούμε αν έχουν if's ελεύθερα....ή αν συμφέρει να πέσω ανάμεσα τους.
> 
> Υπάρχουν 4 AP αν βάλεις και τον spirosco και αν μετρήσουμε και τον koem τότε είναι 5.   .
> 2 στο Δάσος, 1 στον προφήτη, 1 στην περιοχή του special και 1 Ουσιαστικά Πλατεία Παπάγου (spirosco).
> Αν κάνω κάποιο λάθος  παρακαλώ διορθώστε με......  
> 
> Θα χρειαστώ σίγουρα extra κεραία(ες)......χε χε....
> Έχω μια pacific και ένα πιάτο. Τις stelles προφανώς δεν τις μετράω.   .


οκ geosava,κανονισε με τα παιδια να δουμε τι ειναι καλυτερο.Εχω 2 καρτουλε 1 μια θα παει για tlogic και η αλλη για εσενα.Οποτε θα χρειαστο και εγω 2 καιραιουλες για αρχη μου φαινετε πρεπει να κανουμε καμοια ομαδικη δικη μας  ::   ::  (εαν εχεις καμοια ιδεα για κεραιες στειλε πμ.)

----------


## koem

> οκ geosava,κανονισε με τα παιδια να δουμε τι ειναι καλυτερο.Εχω 2 καρτουλε 1 μια θα παει για tlogic και η αλλη για εσενα.Οποτε θα χρειαστο και εγω 2 καιραιουλες για αρχη μου φαινετε πρεπει να κανουμε καμοια ομαδικη δικη μας   (εαν εχεις καμοια ιδεα για κεραιες στειλε πμ.)


Tι ομαδικές βρε; Πάμε μια εκδρομούλα στον Στράτο (priveshop.gr) να ψωνίσουμε τα feederάκια μας και μετά από τον γνωστό-άγνωστο στο Αιγάλεω για τα φανταστικά αλουμινένια πιάτα του...

----------


## tlogic

> Το θεμα ειναι να ετοιμαστη και ο taratsorouter pc (θελει να το αναλαβει ο koem,xe xe)για να μπαινουν η καρτες και να αρχισουν η δοκιμες.


Οταν ξεκινήσετε να στήνετε φωνάξτε και εμένα να βοηθήσω  ::

----------


## koem

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από special
> 
> Το θεμα ειναι να ετοιμαστη και ο taratsorouter pc (θελει να το αναλαβει ο koem,xe xe)για να μπαινουν η καρτες και να αρχισουν η δοκιμες.
> 
> 
> Οταν ξεκινήσετε να στήνετε φωνάξτε και εμένα να βοηθήσω


Προτείνω Παρασκευή 25/2 17:30 με 21:30. σπίτι μου.... Φυσικά θα μπει Slackware by Spirosco ©

Kαλά θα ήταν να σου έχει αποδοθεί IP range ως τότε...

----------


## tlogic

> Προτείνω Παρασκευή 25/2 17:30 με 21:30. σπίτι μου.... Φυσικά θα μπει Slackware by Spirosco ©
> 
> Kαλά θα ήταν να σου έχει αποδοθεί IP range ως τότε...


Για 25/2 εγώ είμαι μέσα... (Τοτε τελειώνει η εξεταστική)

Δεν έχω αντίρηση για το τι θα μπει, αρκεί να είναι linux  ::  

Το πήρα το ip range σήμερα!!

----------


## koem

Και για τον special πήγαινε το μήνυμα... Να κάνει και αυτός αίτηση!

Για πες μου IPs Χάρη;

----------


## special

Μεσα και εγω για παρασκευη,θα φερω το pc για να γινει η θυσια εεε εγκατασταση.Εχω κανει αιτηση για τα ip στον hostmaster σημερα το πρωι.Ελπιζω μεχρι την αλλη παρασκευη να της εχω.Δημητρη προτιμω να αποφυγω την λυση πιατο λογω ιστου το ψιλοφοβαμαι αλλα αν δεν γινετε η δεν συνφερει οικονομικα θα παω προς τα εκει.Ρε παιδια αντιριδες που θα βρω?????

----------


## koem

> Μεσα και εγω για παρασκευη,θα φερω το pc για να γινει η θυσια εεε εγκατασταση.Εχω κανει αιτηση για τα ip στον hostmaster σημερα το πρωι.Ελπιζω μεχρι την αλλη παρασκευη να της εχω.Δημητρη προτιμω να αποφυγω την λυση πιατο λογω ιστου το ψιλοφοβαμαι αλλα αν δεν γινετε η δεν συνφερει οικονομικα θα παω προς τα εκει.Ρε παιδια αντιριδες που θα βρω?????


Αν δεν θες πιάτα, τότε βάλε πλώρη για καλές grid (80+ €)

----------


## nantito

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από special
> 
> Μεσα και εγω για παρασκευη,θα φερω το pc για να γινει η θυσια εεε εγκατασταση.Εχω κανει αιτηση για τα ip στον hostmaster σημερα το πρωι.Ελπιζω μεχρι την αλλη παρασκευη να της εχω.Δημητρη προτιμω να αποφυγω την λυση πιατο λογω ιστου το ψιλοφοβαμαι αλλα αν δεν γινετε η δεν συνφερει οικονομικα θα παω προς τα εκει.Ρε παιδια αντιριδες που θα βρω?????
> 
> 
> Αν δεν θες πιάτα, τότε βάλε πλώρη για καλές grid (80+ €)


Special αν κάνεις υπομονή 1 εβδομάδα πάμε Αθήνα μαζί να σου δείξω από πρώτο χέρι από που να πάρεις και τί να πάρεις (αντιρρίδες, αστέρες και λοιπά για να στήσεις έναν σωστό ιστό)

----------


## tlogic

> Special αν κάνεις υπομονή 1 εβδομάδα πάμε Αθήνα μαζί να σου δείξω από πρώτο χέρι από που να πάρεις και τί να πάρεις (αντιρρίδες, αστέρες και λοιπά για να στήσεις έναν σωστό ιστό)


nantito δεν παίρνεις μαζί σου και τον koem μπας και σταματήσει
να κάνει σβούρες ο ιστός του κάθε φορά που φυσάει  ::

----------


## nantito

Εχμ...

Εεε...

ΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑ!

----------


## special

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από koem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από special
> 
> ...


ο ιστος σαν βαση ειναι τουμπανο δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση αυτα που δεν εμπιστευομαι ειναι η σωληνες και η ταλαντωση στην βαση γιατι ειναι φτιαγμενος να κρατιεται απο την ριζα.καπως ετσι δηλαδη

βαση

ι--ι
ι ι ιστος 
ι ---ιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιι ομνι
ι ---ιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιι---------------------
ι ι 
ι--ι

ascii art kai kala  ::  
βεβαια αυτο ειναι κατακορυφο και τωρα με τα καλα τα μποφορ κουνιοταν ελαχιστα μονο ομνι βεβαια,αλλα αμα μπουν πιατα?

για ασφαλεια θελω να βαλω αντιριδες για να μην εχω ανχος και κανω ρυτιδες  ::   ::

----------


## nantito

Αντιρίδες και ξερό ψωμί. Διότι ένα λάθος κοστίζει πολύ... και ο αέρας δεν αστειεύεται

----------


## litrotis

Το Χαϊδάρι βλέπω έχει πάρει φωτιά!  ::  
Σηκώνονται τα AP το ένα μετά το άλλο! 
Για ρίξτε κανένα σκαναρισμα για να δω πως πιάνετε και εμάς εδώ! Κoem εσύ με πιάνεις καθόλου? 
Σκεφτόμουνα με ποιον θα ήταν καλό να βγάλω ένα δεύτερο ΒΒ link! Καμία πρόταση για το που υστερεί η περιοχή μας σε σύνδεση?
 ::

----------


## koem

> Το Χαϊδάρι βλέπω έχει πάρει φωτιά!  
> Σηκώνονται τα AP το ένα μετά το άλλο! 
> Για ρίξτε κανένα σκαναρισμα για να δω πως πιάνετε και εμάς εδώ! Κoem εσύ με πιάνεις καθόλου? 
> Σκεφτόμουνα με ποιον θα ήταν καλό να βγάλω ένα δεύτερο ΒΒ link! Καμία πρόταση για το που υστερεί η περιοχή μας σε σύνδεση?


Θα το τσεκάρω από την κεραμοσκεπή μου...

Βασικά με ενδιαφέρει το AP σου, γιατί η γυναίκα μου έχει γραφείο στην αρχή της Ηπείρου και το AP του spirosco είναι out of reach από εμάς... Βέβαια δεν έχω κάνει κάνα scan, για να το επιβεβαιώσω.

Θα δοκιμάσω να σας βρω και τους δύο πάντως...

----------


## koem

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από nantito
> 
> Special αν κάνεις υπομονή 1 εβδομάδα πάμε Αθήνα μαζί να σου δείξω από πρώτο χέρι από που να πάρεις και τί να πάρεις (αντιρρίδες, αστέρες και λοιπά για να στήσεις έναν σωστό ιστό)
> 
> 
> nantito δεν παίρνεις μαζί σου και τον koem μπας και σταματήσει
> να κάνει σβούρες ο ιστός του κάθε φορά που φυσάει


Κρυάδες! θα το φτιάξω είπαμε...

----------


## spirosco

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από litrotis
> 
> Το Χαϊδάρι βλέπω έχει πάρει φωτιά!  
> Σηκώνονται τα AP το ένα μετά το άλλο! 
> Για ρίξτε κανένα σκαναρισμα για να δω πως πιάνετε και εμάς εδώ! Κoem εσύ με πιάνεις καθόλου? 
> Σκεφτόμουνα με ποιον θα ήταν καλό να βγάλω ένα δεύτερο ΒΒ link! Καμία πρόταση για το που υστερεί η περιοχή μας σε σύνδεση?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Βλεπει χαλαρα απο το γραφειο το ΑΡ του Γιαννη. Ενα bb ομως μεταξυ σας ειναι ιδιαιτερα στρατηγικη κινηση. Αιντε,αιντε...  ::

----------


## GeoSava

koem εαν μιλάς για την Ηπείρου στο κέντρο Χαϊδαρίου ..... (δεν ξέρω αν έχει στο δάσος..οδό Ηπείρου) τον δρόμο που έχουν ανοίξει τώρα τελευταία τα everest.....βλέπεις χαλαρά το AP του litroti.....

----------


## GeoSava

Spirosco - litrotis εαν βγαίνει άνετα ΒΒ link με τον Special αξίζει και κάποιο link με εσάς....??? Για πείτε απόψεις.

----------


## special

Update στον χαρτη με την βοηθεια του google.Πειτε την γνωμη σας και τα λινκ σας ετσι ωστε να φτιαξουμε και αυτα.
@litroti και spirosco = Παιδια υπαρχει περιπτωση να σπασουμε το link στην μεση μεσω του geosava?Ετσι ωστε οταν με το καλο βγει το geosava-special να εχει περισσοτερη ουσια και ετσι να συνδεθει ολο το χαιδαρι.

----------


## antony

Σωτήρη, έκανες πολύ καλή δουλειά.

μια αλλαγή: antoni --> antony  ::

----------


## special

> Σωτήρη, έκανες πολύ καλή δουλειά.
> 
> μια αλλαγή: antoni --> antony


Οκ κανενα προβλημα,θα αλλαχτει μολις ενημερωσουν και ο geosava με τον litroti προς τα που εχουν link.
@Litroti=Απο οσο ξερω και θυμαμαι εχεις ενα AP και ενα bblink με spirosco ετσι δεν ειναι?
@geosava=Geo προς τα που βγαινεις?

----------


## litrotis

Μπράβο!!!!!! Σωτήρη!!!
Πολύ “Special” ο χάρτης, πολύ καλή δουλειά!
Λοιπόν όσον αφορά τα BB και τα ΙF έχουμε ένα με spirosco, ένα AP με awmn-2841 στο κανάλι 2 και τώρα ετοιμάζεται ένα BB με stean από Σεπόλια και σήμερα ή αύριο θα ξέρουμε τελειωτικά.
Τώρα για το σπάσιμο που λες, το είχαμε ξανασυζητήσει, αλλά πρέπει να βρεθούμε και να δούμε τι είναι συμφέρον και πώς μπορεί να γίνει!!!

----------


## special

> Μπράβο!!!!!! Σωτήρη!!!
> Πολύ “Special” ο χάρτης, πολύ καλή δουλειά!
> Λοιπόν όσον αφορά τα BB και τα ΙF έχουμε ένα με spirosco, ένα AP με awmn-2841 στο κανάλι 2 και τώρα ετοιμάζεται ένα BB με stean από Σεπόλια και σήμερα ή αύριο θα ξέρουμε τελειωτικά.
> Τώρα για το σπάσιμο που λες, το είχαμε ξανασυζητήσει, αλλά πρέπει να βρεθούμε και να δούμε τι είναι συμφέρον και πώς μπορεί να γίνει!!!


Μηπως πρεπει να κανουμε ενα meeting χαιδαριου πριν φυγουμε ολοι για διακοπες,και να συζητησουμε τα λινκ?

----------


## antony

meeting Χαϊδαρίου : 
billgout 
koem
litrotis
special
geosava 
antony
tyro
και υπόλοιποι (sorry, για όσους ξέχασα)

Προτείνετε ημέρα/ώρα/περιοχή (πριν φυγουμε όλοι διακοπές)  ::

----------


## special

> meeting Χαϊδαρίου : 
> billgout 
> koem
> litrotis
> special
> geosava 
> antony
> tyro
> και υπόλοιποι (sorry, για όσους ξέχασα)
> ...


Εγω ειμαι και προτεινω κλασικα χαιδαρι οπου θελετε και ωρες καθημερινες μετα τις 6 και σαβ/κυριακο οτι ωρα να`ναι  ::

----------


## Billgout

Μέσα για το επόμενο Σ/Κ ! ή καθημερινή μετά τις 18:30 όμως....

----------


## litrotis

Και εγώ μέσα, αλλά καλύτερα καθημερινές μετά της 18:00.
Ξανά άνοιξε και ο πρώην ΛΟΦΟΣ. Για να έχουμε και θέα.  ::

----------


## koem

Μέσα κι εγώ! Περιμένω κάποιον οργανωτή να προτείνει ημέρα/ώρα. Εναλλακτικά προτείνω καφέ στη βεράντα του νέου σπιτιού στο Δάσος!

Μέσα;

----------


## special

Nα προτεινω πεμπτη η παρασκευη μετα της 6 και καλυτερα 8 στον λοφο του χαιδαριου ετσι για να εχουμε να λεμε κατι?Εγω προτεινω πεμπτη αλλα και παρασκευη μπορω για 8 στον λοφο.Αντε θα φερω και καινουργια εκδοση του χαρτη αφου σας αρεσει με φωτο απο τις ταρατσες μας  ::   ::

----------


## litrotis

Μέσα για Πέμπτη – 7:30 – στο Λόφο.

----------


## koem

Μέσα κι εγώ την ίδια ώρα.

----------


## antony

ΟΚ και για μένα, για Πέμπτη 7:30.

----------


## Billgout

Παίδες χλωμό το βλέπω γιατι την Πέμπτη έχω ένα Επαγγελματικό δείπνο...
Αν καταφέρω να το αλλάξω....

Επι τη ευκαιρία δεν μας παει κανένας moderator στα meetings?  ::  
εννοείται μόνο τα posts που αφορούν τη συνάντηση  ::   ::   ::

----------


## litrotis

Παιδία λόγο του ότι μου προέκυψε και εμένα πρόβλημα με την δουλεία για πέμπτη  ::  .... και δεν μπορεί και ο Βασίλης .... Μπορείτε να το κάνουμε αύριο (Τετάρτη) ίδια ώρα (7:30)  ::

----------


## antony

Αδύνατο για σήμερα για εμένα και νομίζω και για τον special...

Να ρωτήσω τότε...Το Σάββατο ξυπνάμε πρωί; Τι λέτε για 11:00;

----------


## koem

Σάββατο είναι supermarket day για τους παντρεμένους... Καθημερινή μόνο

----------


## special

παρασκευη 8 ειναι καλυτερα.Εγω μπορω οπως και ο βασιλης o billgout και ο antony.Koem? litrotis?

----------


## koem

Μέσα. Εγώ πάντως θα συναντηθώ και σήμερα Τετάρτη στις 6 στο Flocafe στο Δάσος με ορισμένους. Όσοι θέλουν, ευπρόσδεκτοι!

----------


## special

Ωραια,οποτε παρασκευη στης 8 στο λοφο στον προφητη ηλια....be there.
Koem-----ok
billgout---ok
special----ok
antony----ok
litrotis-----?
geosava---- μαλλον λειπει για διακοπες γιατι δεν εχει παρει το pm που του εχω στειλει Η τρεχει και δεν εχει μπει στο awmn.

----------


## litrotis

Δυστυχώς αυτό είναι το πρώτο σαββατοκύριακο που είχα κανονίσει να φύγω  ::  για αυτό τον λόγο είπα καθημερινή.(φεύγω 17:00 Παρασκευή)
Δεν θέλω να σας το χαλάσω, αλλά αν θέλετε μπορούμε να το κανονίσουμε από Δευτέρα και να κάνουμε και ένα post στα Meeting μηνός, για όσους δεν παρακολούθησαν την ενότητα αυτή.  ::

----------


## special

Λοιπον τοτε παμε για τριτη,μπορειτε?Ειπα να το αλλαξω για να συναντηθουμε ολοι.
Προτεινομενο=ΤΡΙΤΗ? 8? στον προφητη ηλια η flocafe δασους?

----------


## antony

ΟΚ για εμένα, για Τρίτη...όπου θα γίνουν καλίτερα scans ....  ::

----------


## koem

ok και για μένα Τρίτη -- προτείνω floca γιατί μαζεύει ... πολλές Stelles

----------


## litrotis

Οκ και από εμένα Τρίτη 8 στον προφήτη Ηλία για να έχουμε και θέα. Να το μεταφέρει και κάποιος στα Meeting Μηνός?

----------


## special

καντε ενα edit τα ποστ σας και πειτε floca η προφητη ηλεια για να φτιαξουμε οριστικα στα meeting σωστα ολα.

----------


## Billgout

Τρίτη, 
Προφήτη 
και είμαι απ' τη Κρήτη (άσχετο αλλά εκανε ωραίο στίχο)  ::   ::   ::

----------


## koem

Άμα έρθει κι ο Βασίλης, τότε κι εγώ μέσα!  ::   ::

----------

